# Kimchi Story



## Rocklobster (Jan 28, 2013)

I am currently living in a village of about 1000 people with one small grocery store which has a limited selection. The grocery store is owned by a Korean couple who I know live in Ottawa, which is about 70 miles east of here. Today I asked her if she could bring in some Kim Chi and I would buy it.  She said, "You don't want that stuff. I'll make you some." I have to go back Thursday to pick up my home made Kim Chi from the grocery store owner. I'll post a review when I get it....


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 28, 2013)

Now THAT'S service!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2013)

That's fantastic!  Lucky you!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm betting it will be really good.  How sweet!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 28, 2013)

can't wait to hear the reviews, rock.

don't forget to receive it with both hands (all transactions should be done with 2 hands, even if 1 hand just touches the wrist of the other) and say kam sah hom nee dah.

if she calls you rock-ya, that means you're a close  friend.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 28, 2013)

They make the best Kimchi.  Although Kimchi from Costco is not bad either...


----------



## jennyema (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes.  Say Kam Sah Hahm Nee Dah, which means thank you.  It will impress and please her.

My partner is Korean with a family food business do we have the worlds best kimchi around most of the time.

I've made it, too, but theirs is much better.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, Kam Sah Hahm Nee Dah for the tip. I am definitely going to let her know. Looking forward to it


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 29, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I am currently living in a village of about 1000 people with one small grocery store which has a limited selection. The grocery store is owned by a Korean couple who I know live in Ottawa, which is about 70 miles east of here. Today I asked her if she could bring in some Kim Chi and I would buy it.  She said, "You don't want that stuff. I'll make you some." I have to go back Thursday to pick up my home made Kim Chi from the grocery store owner. I'll post a review when I get it....


For that, I'd trade you several dozen farm-fresh eggs. Lucky you, I love kimchi! Oh, if the person is in Ottawa, maybe I could trade her farm-fresh eggs for kimchi?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lucky you Rock! Do you also talk to staff at shops? I get loads of stuff but I think it might be because I chat to everyone and remember their names etc. People are really nice when you're friendly.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2013)

Good for you!  I had to resort to making my own!  Luckily I have a couple of friends who love it as well!  Now that I think of it, it has been awhile .... Now if someone could make me some bulgogi and kalbi ...


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 29, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Lucky you Rock! Do you also talk to staff at shops? I get loads of stuff but I think it might be because I chat to everyone and remember their names etc. People are really nice when you're friendly.


I like to chat about things I think we may have in common. As a food and drink lover I am always discovering things I like. Being in a small farming community, there isn't much selection regarding specialty items.  I love kimchi and figured I would ask her to bring in a few jars of commercial stuff. I was quite pleasantly surprised with the way things turned out.  She seemed very taken aback because I don't think anybody around here ever asked her anything like that. Hopefully I found myself a source for "the good stuff", but at least I made a connection and made her feel a bit more involved and appreciated in the community. 

I also have a case of wine on order from the local Liquor Store. He seemed quite willing to bring in my special request. He knew I am a regular customer and would slurp it all up....


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2013)

rock, if you like seaweed, ask her to get kim (the k is almost pronounced like a hard g) into her store. they are little sheets of flavoured seaweed snacks.

my faves are wasabi or sesame oil.

or, if you think it's not asking too much too soon, ask her to make kimbap (or gimbap). delicious little snacks of rice and seaweed, often with something else inside.

and don't forget the two handed thing. when you give her money to pay for your stuff, you only need one hand but hold the bills across both hands, or just touch one hand to the other wrist when handing it to her, or receiving change. it's very slight, but you may notice it.

or, you can say "koh suh rome dohn, bali bali, chu say oh".

lol, just kidding, never say that. it's a rude way of demanding your change back in a hurry. she'd say "poo poo koong deng-ee" in reponse.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I like to chat about things I think we may have in common. As a food and drink lover I am always discovering things I like. Being in a small farming community, there isn't much selection regarding specialty items. I love kimchi and figured I would ask her to bring in a few jars of commercial stuff. I was quite pleasantly surprised with the way things turned out. She seemed very taken aback because I don't think anybody around here ever asked her anything like that. Hopefully I found myself a source for "the good stuff", but at least I made a connection and made her feel a bit more involved and appreciated in the community.
> 
> I also have a case of wine on order from the local Liquor Store. He seemed quite willing to bring in my special request. He knew I am a regular customer and would slurp it all up....


 
I love chatting about the things I love. It drives my husband nuts that I know all the assistants and management in the stores we shop at but he doesn't complain when we get good deals and free stuff


----------



## Claire (Jan 30, 2013)

By the way, kim chee is not difficult to make.  About twice a year I make it (once with cabbage, once cucumber) and I have a couple of friends who treasure getting jars.  No, none of us has been to Korea (my husband has, lived there for a year)(how I got into Korean cuisine), but we love the zip and it is not available locally.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 30, 2013)

Claire said:


> By the way, kim chee is not difficult to make. About twice a year I make it (once with cabbage, once cucumber) and I have a couple of friends who treasure getting jars. No, none of us has been to Korea (my husband has, lived there for a year)(how I got into Korean cuisine), but we love the zip and it is not available locally.


 
Will you please PM me your recipe?


----------



## Claire (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, Odette, I don't use one any more, but will go up (my cookbook repository is upstairs) and get it.  Unless someone else asks, then I'll just post it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 30, 2013)

Claire said:


> By the way, kim chee is not difficult to make.


Sure.  I have made it a couple of times.  There are so many variations I like to try as many as I can get my hands on....

.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 30, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I love chatting about the things I love. It drives my husband nuts that I know all the assistants and management in the stores we shop at but he doesn't complain when we get good deals and free stuff



For years ive been friends with the deli guy at my local store.  Like clock work, at 7am every sunday morning I buy a block of feta cheese.  Im known as the "feta guy".  Often have it waiting for me.  Always get the sale price no matter what.  But my favorite time was a week or so, after easter, he had wished me a happy easter.  I looked at him with confusion, and he must have sensed it.  He said, aren't you Greek?  I kinda figured you were since you have been buying feta cheese every week for the past 5 + years  

As far as Kimchee goes, I tried making it a few times, and wasnt all that great, so i figured it was something I was doing wrong ( since i never had tasted it before )  Finally I broke down and got me some store bought stuff, to see what it was supposed to taste like.  Tasted the same to me, so I guess I just dont like Kimchee   but when I go to the Chinese restaurant, they often serve a small plate of cold ' pickled ' carrots and cabbge, which is kinda sweet, vinegary and a little spice.  Im not sure if it is something else, or their take on something similar to Kimchee, but I personally like that better.


----------



## Andypants (Nov 30, 2014)

Pickling isn't the same as fermentation, that might be part of it.  The Chinese restaurant banchan probably has more sugar and less chili too.


----------

